# Velocity RDA- Horizontal or Vertical



## HalfLifeZA (8/12/15)

I saw a picture of a vertical coil build on a Velocity and just wanted to know if that is any better than a horizontal one?
I'd be concerned that only 1 side of the wick is in the juice, but it does look like an easier way to do the coils.

Can anyone clarify the better way please?


----------



## rogue zombie (8/12/15)

I prefer them vertical on the Velocity.

And there's no problems with only one side of the cotton in the juice. It wicks properly. I have both my rda' that way. With my Derringer the coils are at 45 degrees, so also only the bottom of the wick lying on the deck. Works a charm


----------



## HalfLifeZA (8/12/15)

thanks for the info. I'll try it tonight.
I'm really enjoying being able to experiment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/12/15)

Check. The deck is now completely dry, but the remaining juice is all wicked up properly...






Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HalfLifeZA (8/12/15)

isn't it difficult to get the wick in that way?
Do you wick before you put the coils on the deck?


----------



## rogue zombie (8/12/15)

Not before.

I pinch the tip to push the cotton through till I can grab it with a tweezer. Then I pull it out the side of the atty, so I can pull it completely through and trim the pinched part off and push the wick back in the atty.

I use 24 guage Kanthal though, so you can be a bit rough with it. It's so thick it doesn't move.

So if you're using thinner wire, just be gentle

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GlacieredPyro (8/12/15)

Also how is the flavor on vertical compared to std?


----------



## rogue zombie (8/12/15)

GlacieredPyro said:


> Also how is the flavor on vertical compared to std?


I can't really say there's much difference. At least I don't notice. But with vertical there's far less chance of spit-back 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HalfLifeZA (8/12/15)

@r0gue z0mbie thanks for all this info. I'll try it tonight as its time to make some new coils


----------



## rogue zombie (8/12/15)

Cool man, enjoy

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeDude (8/12/15)

I concur with everything @r0gue z0mbie has said here. I also build dual 24g vertical coils on my Velocity and there's no spitback and a far better vaping experience in my opinion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sneakydino (8/12/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I prefer them vertical on the Velocity.
> 
> And there's no problems with only one side of the cotton in the juice. It wicks properly. I have both my rda' that way. With my Derringer the coils are at 45 degrees, so also only the bottom of the wick lying on the deck. Works a charm




Did you cut the top wick or bend it over the other side ?


----------



## rogue zombie (8/12/15)

sneakydino said:


> Did you cut the top wick or bend it over the other side ?


Cut it. So only the cotton at the bottom of the coil lies in the juice.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeDude (8/12/15)

sneakydino said:


> Did you cut the top wick or bend it over the other side ?


I've done the loop through so its only 1 piece of cotton. Honest opinion is it doesn't make a difference in the velocity

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakydino (8/12/15)

VapeDude said:


> I've done the loop through so its only 1 piece of cotton. Honest opinion is it doesn't make a difference in the velocity
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



You mean like from 1 coil into the other ?


----------



## VapeDude (8/12/15)

sneakydino said:


> You mean like from 1 coil into the other ?



Yep, bend it over the top so its 1 piece of cotton running through both

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sneakydino (8/12/15)

VapeDude said:


> Yep, bend it over the top so its 1 piece of cotton running through both



Man I've only ever seen it done with the cotton wrapped around the coils, so that's the reason I never tried it.


----------



## VapeDude (8/12/15)

sneakydino said:


> Man I've only ever seen it done with the cotton wrapped around the coils, so that's the reason I never tried it.


Oh I see what ur saying, kinda like the Kangertech Vertical OCC coils? 

Im not sure exactly how you would achieve that but it might work nicely

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## HalfLifeZA (11/12/15)

I tried the vertical build last night and its cool, but I find the vapour way too hot.
I have a feeling I under-wicked. Should I be using a lot of cotton? I want to get the verticals working coz they look cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude (11/12/15)

HalfLifeZA said:


> I tried the vertical build last night and its cool, but I find the vapour way too hot.
> I have a feeling I under-wicked. Should I be using a lot of cotton? I want to get the verticals working coz they look cool


Yes get that cotton through the coils nice and tight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HalfLifeZA (11/12/15)

@VapeDude thanks, I'll give it another try tonight.


----------



## Nimatek (11/12/15)

Now I have to try as well, looks easy enough other than the wicking. But practice makes perfect I guess ;p

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (11/12/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Cool man, enjoy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Nice coils,good advise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/12/15)

HalfLifeZA said:


> I tried the vertical build last night and its cool, but I find the vapour way too hot.
> I have a feeling I under-wicked. Should I be using a lot of cotton? I want to get the verticals working coz they look cool


Also, push the coils closer to the airholes, than it is to the posts. 

I was finding the throat-hit was too much with the coils closer to the posts. So possibly, it could help with the temp. of the vapour. I think.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

